# New fragrance oil supplier for Aussies



## pops1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well l don't know if its  really new but l have only just found the site and it has a lot of new oils either in stock or due to arrive on the 1st of February.I bought my first Karma Sutra oils and have ordered a lot more than l should have including Easter Bunny Burps who could resist a name like that.The owner said she was probably getting some of her oils from the same place as Bigtreesupplies after l asked about the similar names and pictures used.Same excellent service as we get from Bigtreesupplies postage is $4 something (not on my own computer so can't check for exact amount)so thats a saving,she only has 25mls bottles at the moment for $5.50 but the larger bottles are on the way so will be available soon.Kath the owner is phrasing out her Australian sourced oils and going into the overseas sourced oils.Nearly forgot the site name
www.exurocandles.com.au/ ,a lot of the old oils are for candles only but all the new ones are for the complete body range.
Both Bigtreesupplies and the new site seem to be carrying some of the same oils but enough different ones to make it interesting so of course l just had to put in two orders,one for each site, can't be disloyal to Karen . 
Just what a self confessed fragrance oil addict needs another place to buy more oils.


----------



## Becky (Jan 24, 2010)

Am I missing something, or is 25ml the largest size sold on that site?


----------



## pops1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Being a collector of smells and a small time soaper 25mls doesn't worry me too much and goes a long way in melt & pour but l did mention that shortly she will have larger sizes, just waiting for a delivery from the States.


----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2010)

That is an interesting site Pauline, thanks!

Have you tried Aussie Candle Supplies? http://aussiecandlesupplies.com.au/shop ... hp?cat=267 

Their fragrances are for candle/soap/lotion (some are candle only but all are specified for you) and they are phthalate free, which may matter if you are chemically sensitive.  Their prices for 25ml are from about $2.65 to $3.50 depending, and so far I have loved the ones I have tried 

Tanya


----------



## pops1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Funny you should mention this site Tanya ,l was like a kid in a candy store when l saw all the oils they had for sale and l put my order in about a week ago ,should be here by Wednesday can hardly wait l do so love parcels especially smelly ones.
The only reason l put the other site up was because she has a lot of Natures Garden oils for sale some of which Bigtree doesn't have.I received some of the Karma Sutra oils today and l am not overly impressed maybe they will grow on me .
Now all l have to do is think of a way l can hide all the oils l have been acquiring from the other half especially the Karma Sutra ones he will probably think his luck has finally changed and l have gone kinky in my old age.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe if that is his thinking you will be allowed to spend as much as you like buying those scents  
I just bought the new Patchouli fragrance from Aussie candle supplies and it is devine in lotion......reminds me very much of Aromatics yum yum


----------



## Becky (Jan 25, 2010)

I just got an email from her, she will have some of her stock in 100ml bottles for $17.50 each. She has a great range, but I'm looking for oils in 500ml bottles (minimum) these days. I find that Aussie Candle Supplies is great for both price and range.


----------



## pops1 (Jan 26, 2010)

> I just bought the new Patchouli fragrance from Aussie candle supplies and it is divine in lotion......reminds me very much of Aromatics yum yum




Just checked my list and the Patchouli is on it.
I ordered.
Lime EO This is for me l love it
Pink grapefruit EO
Lolly Shoppe for the kids soaps
Lemon Zest 
Patchouli
Patchouli and musk
Honey i'm home
Red Door type for my daughter
Armani Type
Fresh coffee
Apple
I would have liked to get a whole lot more but l had to order more wax and dyes and l had also ordered a heap off Karen and the new supplier so if we want to eat next week l have to start to behave.I have had my splurge so l will try and be good but l know both Karen and Kath both have new fragrances coming in on the 1st and that is a worry.
 If its new l want it and l want it now even if it sits in the cupboard and l only give it  the occasional sniff.The words of a true addict


----------



## pops1 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Aussie Candle Supplies....Fragrances*

We have an old review thread going for Bigtreesupplies fragrances and by the look of it a few Aussies use Aussie Candle Supplies so could we start a thread for them.You don't hear much about their fragrances and it would be great to have an idea of what the fragrances are like before ordering blind .


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 26, 2010)

Oooh nice. Thanks for letting us know.  :wink:


----------



## topcat (Jan 26, 2010)

That is a great idea Pauline!


----------



## pops1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have just started one using Lyns review on Patchouli so l hope it is ok with you Lyn.I have to do things when l think of them or it goes clean out of my head ,too many Nana moments going on.


----------

